# DR Power walk behind brush mower homemade attachments



## NovamRem (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey everyone, 

I recently have bought a DR Power Brush Mower PRO 26 14.5HP and was looking at some of the interchangeable attachments you can buy (mostly the plow, chipper and finish mower).

It seems as though you you should be able to utilize it for more than just the 4 attachments they sell, such as a power wagon, tiller, yard rake, etc. 

I was wondering if anyone had rigged up a homemade attachment that they'd be willing to share pictures of, or just your experience in general. I haven't received the mower yet (Shipping times haven't been great) but I know a couple of fabricators and was just thinking of ways I could get the most out of this before just breaking down and buying a dedicated two wheel tractor or something.

Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like a snow blower fitted with a grass mower!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

NovamRem said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently have bought a DR Power Brush Mower PRO 26 14.5HP and was looking at some of the interchangeable attachments you can buy (mostly the plow, chipper and finish mower).
> 
> ...


Might want to consider a "sulky".... They're kind of pricey new, but you can find them used on Ebay, or fabricate one less than $100. They make a world of difference, as far as control, when you're "riding" behind a power machine like that rather than walking behind it. Rig it so it flips up and dangles from the handles by a chain with a carabiner clip and you can use it either way. If you're riding on a sulky, you can drive it to the work location at full travel speed without feeling like you've got a yearling calf on a leash... 

Ebay used Sulky


----------



## NovamRem (Oct 22, 2021)

I'd thought about a sulky for whenever I get the finish mower. But I hadn't considered just mowing overgrown grass. I'll definitely look into it. 

I laughed out loud at the yearling calf comment though considering the truth in it.


Bob Driver said:


> you can drive it to the work location at full travel speed without feeling like you've got a yearling calf on a leash...


----------

